# MAC_Whore's Collection



## MAC_Whore (Aug 2, 2011)

LE packaging:







  MAC Mattenes:







  MAC Slimshines:







  MAC Dazzle Lipsticks:






  MAC Sheen Supreme and Pro Longwear Lipsticks:






  MAC Lipsticks:






  and more MAC Lipsticks:







  and more MAC Lipsticks:







  and more MAC Lipsticks:






  and more MAC lipsticks:


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 2, 2011)

Hehe, you are better stocked than some counters


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 2, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Hehe, you are better stocked than some counters


	Seriously, the entire collection is more than a counter.  It's redunkulous.  Imagine trying to store/organize a MAC counter's worth of items.  I am running out of room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 2, 2011)

MAC_Whore said:


> Seriously, the entire collection is more than a counter.  It's redunkulous.  Imagine trying to store/organize a MAC counter's worth of items.  I am running out of room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  	I hear you. MU can take up a lot of room. If you have any BNIB items that you wanna sell, I'm definitely interested


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG! I'm really speechless! Those palettes in the back are full, too? You have so many shadows to choose from every morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Aug 2, 2011)

There are a few things that I am actually looking for so it would be awesome if you have them in there somewhere. I can't wait to see the list of what you have...fingers crossed that you have them....


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW!!!! thats a beautiful collection and sooo many bright colours! definately agreed ur better stocked than some counters!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 2, 2011)

Hubby said he would help me photo the collection this weekend.  I think this translates into him making the cocktails while I take the pics.  Works for me!


----------



## SweetJoy (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha, I literally said "OH wow" right out loud.  I guess I didn't expect that when I scrolled down after reading your description.

  	Colour me jealous.  You have an amazing collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice collection! I actually missed the sale items you had up recently... =( Please have another sale soon


----------



## openexpression (Aug 2, 2011)

I love your sales! I hope I can find some gems in there!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Aug 3, 2011)

cant wait for the next sale


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm exhausted just looking at the shadows.  Choices each day must be endless!!


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 3, 2011)

a sale would be awesome!  i'd be up for it!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG your collection is Amazing!


----------



## Celina (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow!  Gotta love a collection like that (or a tiny one, or any size really, I don't discriminate,  just love makeup and looking at others stashes)


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh. my. gosh. excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor . . .


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 4, 2011)

I just told my bf last night...that you must have a bunch of eyeshadows and that I hoped they would be in your next sale.  I never imagined..WOW that's incredible.  All of those shadows make me excited.


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG!!! You have an amazing collection.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 4, 2011)

VAQTPIE said:


> I just told my bf last night...that you must have a bunch of eyeshadows and that I hoped they would be in your next sale.  I never imagined..WOW that's incredible.  All of those shadows make me excited.


	I have every individual eye shadow they have made since they switched to the current style of pot (flip-top), except for two colours.  I have about 12 of the screw-tops and 1 of the original style.  Too much!!!


----------



## maclovin baby (Aug 4, 2011)

speechless.........................i never in my life..............................ever


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmm at this point maybe you should contact MAC about creating a touring museum exhibit!! I'm sorta not joking ...... or contribute to one about collections - this is a serious collection. Unless you need the funds I'm not sure I would break it up.


 

	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 






				I have every individual eye shadow they have made since they switched to the current style of pot (flip-top), except for two colours.  I have about 12 of the screw-tops and 1 of the original style.  Too much!!!





​


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 5, 2011)

Quote:
 	I love it.  Sadly, I don't think that MAC would appreciate my effort and devotion or be that sentimental.  

  	I really do have a lot of their history: Makeup, graphics (digital, postcards, posters, misc printed items), brushes, tools, traincases, etc.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 5, 2011)

If you keep them for another 20 or 30 years, it might be worth it, e.g. 50th anniversary.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 5, 2011)

Quote:

	Orrrrrrrr.....as a nod to my dying devotion they can send me every collection for free.  lol  Just sayin'


----------



## OctoberViolet (Aug 5, 2011)

Woah!!!! That is some collection. Great colors as well. And my mom thought I was bad. Uh uh.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Aug 5, 2011)

That` s alot of eyeshadow  I say to myself I`m only buying this list and than I`m satisfied but my list is endless so want to ask you I ever enough with makeup? Do you still want to buy or feel that your needs are covered?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 6, 2011)

Quote:


romi79_2008 said:


> That` s alot of eyeshadow  I say to myself I`m only buying this list and than I`m satisfied but my list is endless so want to ask you I ever enough with makeup? Do you still want to buy or feel that your needs are covered?


 	People ask me that alot. lol   I definitely don't need anymore.  My feelings are that none of us really _need _any makeup at all.  It is a luxury, a hobby.....it's something you can do for enjoyment or to polish your look or to express your creativity.  I enjoy the medium of makeup and just like fashion, I enjoy experimenting with each season's or collection's new offerings.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 6, 2011)

Starting to update


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome collection. I can't wait to see the rest of it. Honey when you decide to start a sale I want to be right there!!!


----------



## Soeth23 (Aug 7, 2011)

Holy crap girl! This is probably the biggest collection I've ever seen! Which vanity do you use to store it all? You should post storage pictures.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 7, 2011)

I will post some pics of my storage too.    Tomorrow is lipsticks and starting the face products. This week I will get all of the makeup done and start on brushes, perfume and nail polishes.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 7, 2011)

Saw the updates.... hmm do people make money on those youtube blogs? ... if so, I'm sure you'd get a million hits just from swatching each product alone. Each video could just be showing it and then swatching that would probably be enough LOL!  Great job on the photo archive!!!! Awesome.  Craziness but awesome nonetheless  !!!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 7, 2011)

your collection is AMAZING!!!


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh wow, I want to marry you.


----------



## Romina1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I felt dizzy looking at it! Amazing! I am curious to see the storage, too!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 9, 2011)

I was so busy taking sales thread pics for items that I added today that I didn't get any Traincase updates.  Sorry!  I will try to take some more traincase pics tomorrow.


----------



## MACterliastic (Aug 9, 2011)

I honestly am at a loss for words. this is beautiful!


----------



## LuvKay26 (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG ..... WOW  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 9, 2011)

SQUALID said:


> Oh wow, I want to marry you.



 	SECONDED.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow- incredible


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 10, 2011)

I love your collection. I have a lot but not anything like yours.

  	SIMPLY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 11, 2011)

I swear I am going to get some more traincase photos this weekend.  I have been taking photos for my sales thread and that has turned into a full time job.  It is making my eyes cross. lol


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2011)

can i please come around to play with your pigments? pretty please?!?! your collection is always my fave to look at!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG... You have a great collection... I only have 2 drawers of makeup... my bf thinks mine is large im going to show him yours so he doesnt complain anymore


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 15, 2011)

be careful, you may just add to his fear.


alexandrapalaci said:


> OMG... You have a great collection... I only have 2 drawers of makeup... my bf thinks mine is large im going to show him yours so he doesnt complain anymore


----------



## janies got guns (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my lord, how long did it take you to photograph all that?!


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

please adopt me so I can play with your makeup


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Aug 21, 2011)

are you a professional makeup artist? if so DO MY MAKEUP


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 21, 2011)

janies got guns said:


> Oh my lord, how long did it take you to photograph all that?!



 	Not too long, but I still haven't photo'd my face products, nail polishes, brushes and perfumes.  I will eventually get there.


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 21, 2011)

omg you have a collection that will put anyones to shame!! that is truely a beautiful sight and something to be proud of!!!

  	A Sale from you would be unbelievable... if i had access 

  	All those eyeshadows make me feel dizzy and want to swatch them all!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 22, 2011)

I used to be.


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Aug 22, 2011)

your collection is BEAUTIFUL. You should charge people to come in and play with it lol. I would be one of those people


----------



## missah (Aug 23, 2011)

Diva4eva122 said:


> your collection is BEAUTIFUL. You should charge people to come in and play with it lol. I would be one of those people


 
	Seconded!


----------



## NinaHouston (Aug 23, 2011)

goodness gracious - love it!


----------



## breeangelo (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing !!!!


----------



## whatzoedid (Sep 6, 2011)

OMG! Words can't describe how amazing your collection is! Must be soooo much fun to play with!!! xo


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 11, 2011)

I want it all. soooo jealous.


----------



## LC (Sep 15, 2011)

I am SO in love with this!!!!!!


----------



## laurajean396 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am in AWE! So many things!!! You should depot the e/s! You could get a tooooooooooooooooooooon of B2Ms... not that you need them... u have all the colors already!


----------



## 2browneyes (Sep 15, 2011)

#speechless


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 15, 2011)

I.CAN'T.BREATH!


----------



## SweetGlamMakeup (Sep 15, 2011)

wow,and I thought I had alot of makeup..I can't imagine how much that collection is worth!!


----------



## xoxE (Sep 20, 2011)

[h=1]_I've never seen so much make up in my life _




[/h]


----------



## lmcmullen (Sep 21, 2011)

WOW. I'll have to show these pics to hubby when he tells me he thinks I have too much makeup  .....


----------



## ladybutterfly00 (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you really selling your makeup? WHEN HOW WHERE!?!!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 25, 2011)

I would never leave my makeup room I would be swatching all day long lol


  	What Kat Von D Lipstick is the first one with the red packaging? That is the most amazing red!!!


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

jaw dropped... speechless...


----------



## altered (Oct 17, 2011)

WOW this is an amazing collection. How many years did it take to get to this size?


----------



## loulouhex (Jun 27, 2012)

DAG. That's impressive. I didn't know there was an eyeshadow pot style before the screw top: what style was it?


----------



## anne082 (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW Awesome collection!
  	I'm sometime starting to think that I have so much that I get overwhelmed sometimes ,making it difficult to decide what to use BUT now I feel like I need more....lol


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

HOLY...... I'm so jealous!


----------



## prettygirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Great collection!!! *DROOLING*.. lol


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2012)

Good Golly Miss Molly! 

  	I bet you probably have a Rizzo lipstick somewhere in there!

  	And Lure-X l/g as well!

  	Miss those.

  	Thanks for posting! What a wonderful collection!

  	What do you use for storage?


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2012)

MAC_Whore said:


> I really do have a lot of their history: Makeup, graphics (digital, postcards, posters, misc printed items), brushes, tools, traincases, etc.


  	Mac_Whore - You could write a book about MAC!!!

  	Think about it!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 25, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Mac_Whore - You could write a book about MAC!!!  Think about it!


 Lol  I wish that was me...


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy MAC porn, Batman!


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 8, 2012)

That is so amazing! I wonder how long it would take you to go through all of that lipstick/lipgloss! Super jealous of all of your pigments!


----------



## Babylard (Sep 8, 2012)

holy crap! amazing. That needs to live in its own room xD


----------



## AngieM (Sep 13, 2012)

:eyelove: OMG!!! I think i just fell in love!!! What a fabulous collection!!!! If only my collection were even 1/4 off the size!!!


----------



## JaneHorror (Sep 17, 2012)

*dies* The first two pics is like an array of colors. How long have you been collecting for??


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 17, 2012)

Whoa...it's like you literally have archives...of makeup. That's amazing! I don't think I ever want my collection to get this big...because I know I could never, ever use it and it's a hobby/collection that I couldn't pass down to my future kid, like I could with clothing or something.  Well...I guess I could justify the collection by assuming that they could eventually B2M the containers


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Sep 18, 2012)

loulouhex said:


> DAG. That's impressive. I didn't know there was an eyeshadow pot style before the screw top: what style was it?


  	Shiny screwtops! The MAC logo was printed differently on the lid, too.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 18, 2012)

OMG !


----------



## crayolaforeyes (Oct 11, 2012)

Amazing collection!  Makes me feel better about my collection (no where near your awesome one!) because I often feel like no one understands my enjoyment in collecting makeup!


----------



## roop300 (Oct 14, 2012)

i almost fainted after seeing all that makeup! im so jealous! lol


----------



## Willow92 (Oct 14, 2012)

D:

  	Quick question, has any of it gone off?


----------



## quidproquo (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG I'm soooo jelly!  I'd need to quit my job so I could sit at home and marvel at my collection if I had that kind of makeup stash!


----------



## quidproquo (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG I'm soooo jelly!  I'd need to quit my job so I could sit at home and marvel at my collection if I had that kind of makeup stash!


----------



## quidproquo (Oct 14, 2012)

P.S. I should show your pictures to my husband so he can get off my case every time I come home with a new eyeshadow/blush.  lol


----------



## quidproquo (Oct 14, 2012)

P.S. I should show your pictures to my husband so he can get off my case every time I come home with a new eyeshadow/blush.  lol


----------



## quidproquo (Oct 14, 2012)

I heard that pigments don't go bad.  Is it true?


----------



## indeepblue (Oct 14, 2012)

oww that's incredible


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, what an amazing collection!


----------



## roop300 (Oct 24, 2012)

how much do you think that collection is worth?


----------



## ELEMNOP (Nov 17, 2012)

My jaw just dropped.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jan 6, 2013)

Your collection is amazing and truly jaw dropping. WOW. Just WOW. I do hope, however, that I never allow mine to get that big. I would go mad trying to decide what colors to use day in and day out. Plus, make up does go bad after awhile. But thanks for sharing.


----------



## linainoz (Jan 9, 2013)

Seriously impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Must take so long to decide what to wear each day. Or do you just tend to wear the same makeup each day?


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 12, 2013)

Storing it all is the hardest part! You did such a good job of grouping everything looks so clean and neat


----------



## Spikesmom (Feb 12, 2013)

Love!!


----------



## AllegraS (Feb 16, 2013)

O-M-G


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

WWWWWWWWow amazing. Could you update your recent collection photo?


----------



## eurocentrix (Jul 4, 2013)

Congrats, that type of commitment has to be bowed to *deep bow*.. Now go and use those suckers!'


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jul 5, 2013)

I just saw the pics of your collection again. I truly don't feel so bad about my collection anymore. BUT, despite my large collection, I just got into eyeshadow palettes and now I can't seem to stop buying them. I read all the reviews first and if I TRULY can't get a product off my mind, I buy it. My collection is not even close to being as big as yours, but it's big. For me, personally, the MAC lip glasses go bad a lot more quickly than NARS, Buxom or Dior. I have discovered that Chanel glosses don't hold up well over a couple of years either and they should for what they cost.

  	I feel sad because my MAC shadows, which IMO are the BEST and which I have almost every color of, are going unused while my UD palettes, my Too Faced palettes and Stila palettes get all the love. When I use my MAC shadows, I'm reminded why they're the only ones I used for so long. Anyway, great collection. Really does belong in a museum. I would definitely pay good money if there were a makeup museum, beauty product museum. I love makeup and I love my beauty products. I'm a junkie and nobody gets it. Except the people on here!


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

WOOOOW! What an amazing collection!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 18, 2013)

cx


----------



## brittbby (Aug 18, 2013)

Omg your dazzle lipsticks!


----------



## meika79 (Aug 25, 2013)

I just cussed out loud.  Your collection is amazing!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 25, 2013)

:shock: I'm feeling the need to do some depotting, lol.  Gorgeous collection!


----------



## blackbirdxo (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, that is... just incredible. I am wholly impressed. My fiance would kill me =D


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 26, 2013)

blackbirdxo said:


> Wow, that is... just incredible. I am wholly impressed. *My fiance would kill me *=D


  	Seriously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He has his toys, I have mine!


----------



## Jubilae (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd never thought I'd be slightly jealous over makeup. Today it has happened.....lol


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jubilae said:


> I'd never thought I'd be slightly jealous over makeup. Today it has happened.....lol


  	Hey you!!


----------



## classiechassie3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Nov 12, 2013)

*speechless*..

  your collection is amazeball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your whole lipstick collection the most


----------



## FPmiami (Nov 16, 2013)

WOW! Awesome collection! I take my hats off to you because there's no way I could have so much stuff! That would overwhelm me! But its gorgeous! How do you store/organize it all?


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Your collection is AMAZING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I bet storage is a killer though, haha!


----------



## pumpkinspice (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

OMG OMG ... I love it. Seriously I thought I had a lot until looking at these amazing collections.


----------



## kimchas (Nov 7, 2014)

I feel like I went in to a make up museum or something like that.


----------

